
Forced to work remotely? Use this collaboration tool for free - IamFermat
https://www.remotehq.com/stay-healthy
======
sdneirf
Ok pretty useful. Actually can do a lot more than the usual video conf guys. I
like that it's all browser-based.

------
esthermun
I approve.

Seriously tho, I wish most s/w vendor would do this. I wish Slack would do
this for the next 3 months.

